# Trout HB's



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I managed to lose all my trout HB's today.
So what works???
I've used Ecogear MX48's and MW's until now. They don't seem to make them any more though.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Can't go wrong w/ the standard tiny rapalas.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Cobras and Tassie devils.
Have done prwtty well with P21 Crackjack 48 in Carmenred and Gold/silver/orange belly. I know another bloke who loves the P21 Greedyguts 55 in Ayu for them.
Rapalas - F7 and the smaller countdowns are good. I love the "spotted dog" pattern if you can find it.

How did you loose all yours?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Sneaky scorpion
Megabass X35
celta (I know its not a HB)
conehead bugger (again, I know its not a HB, but you can cast them on UL spinning gear)

Given you're in Canada ...
Bill Norman Deep Teeny N (or Tiny N - whichever is smaller)


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

spork said:


> How did you loose all yours?


viewtopic.php?f=17&t=66385

Those lures really were the goods. I had a few days where I would outfish a mate on his stinker 3:1 using them. I also had a few days where out of 10+ people on a lake, I'd be the only one catching fish.


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey Junglefisher. Are you fishing lakes and deep ones at that?

I lived in Utah for a bit and fished for trout mostly in the deep lakes. My most successful way to fish was using tube jigs (happy to pass on some info and rigs if you want, just PM me.) but also used to troll HB's.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Both rainbow and brown trout pattern Tsanami HBs have caught me fish - Trout and Red Fin have taken then on the troll

http://www.jarviswalker.com.au/tsunami- ... lures.html

they were cheap to about $7 each from Kmart


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

A mate of mine got this on his 1st fishing session, a couple of weeks ago (he was working the snow season at Mt. Norquay), caught on a SX40. I am not sure of the exact species but after measuring where it came to on his rod he said it would of been around 76cm. Only a text photo, so quality is not real good.

If you enlarge the photo you can see the lure, it looks like it is gold in colour.


















PS. good luck.

Steve


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

yep...x2 conehead woolybugger
x5 hahahah ecogears of most colours....
rivertosea are excellent.....ive seen a mate catch lots of stuff with his go to......good luck find mx48...ive had one for trolling for sambos for 3 years!!!!!!! its my go to...if I ever lose it im gunna cry


----------

